# Champion generator 100111



## nicholas13 (May 23, 2020)

Hello i have a 100111 Champion model and ive been looking for an air filter and fuel filter for this thing and cannot find them. In the operators manual it provides part number 100275 (air filter) and 122.070300.03 (fuel filter). Engine model is an milwuakee series ohv commercial v-twin 23.0 HP. Could anyone point me in the right direction, thanks.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

CALL CHAMPION TUES AM AFTER 9 AM
1-877-338-0999
you will need the serial number off the generator.

for basic service kits; they list 2 of them
try this link
Generator Parts - Champion Parts & Accessories - AP Electric & Generators LLC 
Generator Parts - Champion Parts & Accessories - AP Electric & Generators LLC
you need the production numbers or know when it was made
any idea when it was purchased new?
here is the owners manual


https://y79961nbs4u2hvbnwronx9zx-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/100111-om-english.pdf


https://y79961nbs4u2hvbnwronx9zx-wp...content/uploads/2017/08/100111-om-english.pdf

the spark plugs should be easy.
pull a plug and post the numbers.
also get the numbers off the oil filter that is on the unit and post those.
are there any numbers on the air filter foam?


----------



## nicholas13 (May 23, 2020)

I have spark plugs and oil filter already, all i need is air and fuel. Im using a royal purple filter Part no. 10-2840. And NGK iridium Part no. BPR6EIX


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Do you actually need the air and fuel filters? How many hours do you have on your machine?

Fuel filters are typically located on a fuel shutoff attached to the tank. If so unscrew from tank to access. They are mesh screens and can be cleaned and reused. Use low pressure compressed air or spray with carb cleaner.

Air filters are typically a foam material that can also be cleaned and reused. If it is wash with soap and water let dry completely then pour a small amount of engine oil on it and squeeze and spread the oil even through out the filter and reinstall.


----------



## nicholas13 (May 23, 2020)

Yes i actually need the air and fuel filters as i operate my generator in predominantly dusty areas repairing equipment, simply cleaning an air filter out only works so many times.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if they are standard inline fuel filters i have the links below
generator inline fuel filters
there are the larger clear filters i like on that page.
I also like them on the berg system extended run fuel tanks too.


----------



## Dodgeramm (Mar 20, 2021)

Will someone please tell me why I need to give the serial number for a oil filter on the champion generator 100111 when I got the filter number which is 100916, but I can’t find it no where to buy, tks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do you have a pix of your filter?


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Most of the small oil filters will fit if it is a spin off.
The mounting threads need to match though.
Recently I changed my oil in my Generac.
I asked the guy at the station to get me a new filter.
I had the used filter.
He looked at it then....
He handed me three filters and said pick one. They will all fit.
I picked the longest one branded Car Quest and it fit, plus he gave me the filter and a spare.
Take it to Walmart and go to the filters and look for a match.
I also got my Honda spin off from the station.
They keep an assortment. Good guys!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try maybe
*FRAM PH8170 Oil Filter*


----------



## Dodgeramm (Mar 20, 2021)

iowagold said:


> try maybe
> *FRAM PH8170 Oil Filter*


Ok I will try that, shame you can’t even find the filter on the champion own website, tks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup.
I guess that is why i do not like any thing but a real honda generator or honda engine...
parts can be a real nightmare...
add in the pandemic parts issues...


----------



## MM9012 (1 mo ago)

Dodgeramm said:


> Ok I will try that, shame you can’t even find the filter on the champion own website, tks


Did this filter work? I can't find the champion oil filter anywhere


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

MM9012 said:


> I can't find the champion oil filter anywhere


I came across a possibility for you, but it is in the US. Price isnt bad, shipping might be costly tho.








Champion Filter, Oil 100916


Shop Champion Filter, Oil 100916for generators and Champion Power Equipments part. Get the best prices on Champion Parts & Accessories at Gensys Parts DIY




www.gensysparts.com





Have you tried Champion Customer Service? I see their out of stock in Canada and the US, but they 'might' refer an aftermarket brand...877-338-0999
Another route, if you're near to a CarQuest or Napa store you can take your original in and they may be able to match it up.

I was looking thru the Q & A on the 100111 and found this from 8 months ago...So, maybe?
"Replacement oil filters for the 100111 would be *FRAM PH4967*. You can also purchase replacement filters from us by calling 1-877-338-0999 or by visiting our online store"


----------



## Jennifer (4 d ago)

You can also use the Mobile1 filter M1-103A, see video below. I have the same generator and have had nothing but problems getting parts from Champion for this one or my other Champion generators, when you can order them, half the time they dont arrive or are not what you ordered, a complete feces show.

Jennifer






PS, be careful with those Fram’s (PH4967) see video below.


----------

